# Claria� Hi-Definition Ink for inkjet transfer?



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

*Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink for inkjet transfer?*

Hi everyone,

We need to buy a new printer soon and the Epson Stylus Photo 1400 seems to be a good choice for our needs. 

The only thing is this printer uses Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink instead of the DURAbrite Ultra. 

My question is : can we use Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink to print inkjet transfer paper?

Thx in advance...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink for inkjet transfer?*

Ask your dealer if Claria is pigment based or dye based ink. If it's pigment, then there should be no problem with it. If it's dye based, you have to do some test prints with the inkjet transfer papers that you use and see if the prints will not bleed. My guess is it's fine.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink for inkjet transfer?*

Claria is dye, not pigment. There have been posts here about users experiences printing with Claria. Do a search at the top of the page on 'claria'


----------



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink for inkjet transfer?*

Here is a link from the Epson website explaining the different inks available. On page three of the pdf it states that the Claria ink can be used for transfers.
[media]http://www.epson.com/pdf/epsonink.pdf[/media]

Another link to a matrix talking about iron transfers, however I guess if you use commercial heat transfer paper versus iron transfer paper it would work.
[media]http://www.epson.com/pdf/InkPaperCompatGuide.pdf[/media]

A link to a forum discussion about this very issue. Hechtgirl did some testing and explains her findings:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t57252.html

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink for inkjet transfer?*



theSandwichman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We need to buy a new printer soon and the Epson Stylus Photo 1400 seems to be a good choice for our needs.
> 
> ...


i use an epson with the stock claria ink. It is proven to work great with JPSS paper.

See my video for a demonstration!


----------

